# CUBE Analog Disc 2011 MTB Hardtail 22" 54cm



## poischi (24. August 2011)

Verkaufe mein 3 Monate altes Cube Analog Disc 2011. Super XC (Cross-Country) Rad. Auch für lange Touren geeignet, durch bequeme und sportliche Sitzhaltung und angenehmen Sattel. 
VB 500

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-analog-disc-2011-mtb-hardtail-22-54cm/35986221

Für weitere Detailbilder bitte die CUBE Internetseite besuchen.

Zustand: sehr gepflegt
Zirka 550 Km gefahren
Kaufdatum: 03.05.2011 Rechnung vorhanden


Rahmen:        Alu Lite AMF 7005 RFR-Geometry
Farbe:        Black n Grey
Rahmengröße:    22"
Gabel:        Suntour XCM Lockout 100mm
Steuersatz:                    FSA No.10 semi-integrated
Vorbau:        Easton EA30 Oversized
Lenker:        Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
Griffe:        CUBE Double Duometer
Schaltwerk:     Shimano SLX
Umwerfer:       Shimano Alivio FD-M430-L6, Top Swing 34,9mm
Schalthebel:    Shimano Alivio SL-M430 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Bremsen:        Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. discbrake (160/160mm)
Kurbel:        Shimano FC-M430 44x32x22T, 175mm, integrated Shimano BB-UN26
Kassette:         Shimano CS-HG30 11-32T, 9-speed
Kette:        Shimano CN-HG53 108 links
Laufradsatz:    RFR AX24
Nabe:        Shimano Disc HB-M475
Hinterrad Nabe:    Shimano Disc FH-M475
Speichen:        DT Industry 2.0
Reifen vorne:    Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
Reifen hinten:    Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
Schläuche:      Impac AV14
Feldgenband:    Schwalbe 22-559
Pedale:        Fasten Alu
Sattel:        Scape Active7
Sattelstütze:    RFR Complight 31,6mm
Sattelklemme:    Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
Gewicht:          13,5 kg


----------



## poischi (4. September 2011)

noch immer zu haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poischi (5. Oktober 2011)

400 Euro Jungs!!! Dann gehört es euch!!


----------



## emil96 (8. Januar 2012)

zu spät 

ich hätte es mir gekauft aber ich hab mirs leider schon beim hendler geholt für 600


----------

